# FWIW government has removed the requirement to get planning approval to enclose a balcony



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Basically if you follow some pretty simple rules you can now put glass up to enclose your balcony without town approval.

I'm afraid to ask how much it'll cost me but I'll likely do it for the larger balcony. Figure most of the winter the bedroom and bathroom won't need much if any heat. Am worried it'll turn everything into an oven come summer.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

It cant be permanent, so the idea is that you take it down in the summer. It means you can use policarbonate instead of glass.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you sure? The impression I got is it would be permanent.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If it was permanent it would change the cubatura of the property and require a concessione. So any windows must be amovibile. How 'amovibile' depends on how people choose to get around this requirement!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The impression I got is they decided just the windows didn't increase square metres. Non of the newspaper articles have mentioned removing the windows.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Rivoluzione balconi e verande, da oggi si possono chiudere senza permessi


Un emendamento al dl Aiuti bis modifica il Testo unico dell’edilizia facendo rientrare le installazioni di vetrate nei balconi tra gli interventi di edilizia libera.




quifinanza.it





Per essere installate senza alcuna autorizzazione, le vetrate devono rispondere a due condizioni:

non devono delimitare spazi stabilmente chiusi che comportino una variazione di volumi e superfici o cambiamenti nella destinazione d’uso dell’immobile da superfici accessorie a superfici utili
devono mantenere il profilo estetico dell’edificio.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

That's similar to the other reports I've read. I found this from Altalex



https://www.altalex.com/documents/2022/09/26/aiuti-bis-edilizia-libera-installazione-vetrate-panoramiche-amovibili-libera



that discusses potential legal issues. I don't really see a reason to take them down. The structure just needs to be openable and not a new wall.


----------

